# Kubota Advice



## jake66 (May 17, 2010)

I am fairly new to the Forum and have already learned a great deal from reading threads over the past couple of months. The good news is that I have narrowed my search down to Kubota. The trick is picking the right model. I must say that the dealers with whom I've spoken haven't been much help. Any advice, especially from this group, would be greatly appreciated.

I own a hilly, mostly wooded 17 acre lot in the Berkshires (NW corner of CT). I have invasive shrubs/vines, old tree stumps and dead trees all over the place. There is also a fair amount of ledge. There is a "field" that could use a brushhog a couple of times a year. I want a FEL and backhoe. The short list of models is:

L2800
B2630
B2620
B2320

I am open to a late model used tractor or a new one. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just curious as to what you ended up with?


----------



## jake66 (May 17, 2010)

*No News*

I have not yet made made my purchase. I remain in search of both the best model for my needs and the right Kubota dealer.


----------



## smalltimingit (Jul 2, 2010)

*L3400 is a good one*

I have an 07 L3400 for my 3 acre property. In most instances, it is plenty. Almost 35hp, it is strong enough for my needs. If i want to carry a full load of dirt in my FEL it helps to have an implement on 3 pt. The tractor turns my 5ft bushhog fine. I love the tractor.


----------



## cashflo (May 9, 2010)

I purchased an l2800 I have 40 acres mostly wooded.I take care of all my roadways food plots and have pushed many logs, trees, and dirt, I have been very impressed with the power this tractor has.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

When it comes to kubota they hold there value, so you are making a good purchase. I would say buy the most tractor you can afford. Now what I mean is set your top dollar amount an start calling all the kubota dealers within 50- 100 mi if you want to go that far. use one dealers price to beat up another. This is how you get the most for your money. make sure that you are including all the features you want, Only get what you wanted not what the tractor on the lot has. hold out for a week and beat up the final 2 for the best price.


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

I began mowing my 5 acre lawn with a B7200 and a 48" LandPride mower. No problems, but lawn is hilly and climbing required low range. I traded up to a B1750 with a 1640 loader and a 60" Sitrex mower. More power, more utility. I am currently looking for a 30 HP or so unit with a backhoe. I think what you buy depends on a number of factors. For example, do you have lots of time to dig out stumps? A smaller tractor would work, but it takes more time to dig in increments. Do you plan on mowing a big lawn? A big finish mower might be nice. My tractor is only 20 HP but handles the 60" finish mower with no problems. My biggest limitation has been lifting power. I would like to be able to pick up logs. I have moved small woodworking machines on forks, but couldn't lift the larger ones. You might consider a B21 or B26 TLB.


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, good replies; if you haven't yet, choose between B2630 and B3030. There is a model that comes with FEL & BHoe, (B25?), now called B3300SU. But a used B2630/B3030 with FEL is easy to come by; the BH can be added; then you'll need other attachments, probably. Good luck.


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

Forgot to say, I couldn't do without my B3030, and I've only got 10 acres with house & barn, lawns & woodland restoration along the Welland River.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

jake66 said:


> I own a hilly, mostly wooded 17 acre lot in the Berkshires (NW corner of CT). . There is also a fair amount of ledge. There is a "field" that could use a brushhog a couple of times a year. I want a FEL and backhoe. The short list of models is:
> 
> L2800
> B2630
> ...


I had the same thing only a few miles east of you at the start of the Worcester hills. We only have 11 acres and we went with a Kubota L48 TLB. 6 years later we sold that and recently got a Case DX45 cab model.. The tractors that you posted I think are way too small for what you want to accomplish, I'd be looking at a brand new M59 TLB (if you can afford it) or look for a used L 39,, which is way more machine then what you posted,


----------

